# Sacramento, CA Digital viewers question



## ESA1178 (Dec 3, 2011)

For Sacramento, CA viewers:

My Zip is 95831

I have an old 1968 antenna laying down in the attic, from when a previous owner had a new roof put on, and then stashed the antenna.
It's beat up. But I recently replaced the coaxial and also added an amp.
I would like to know that If I replace the antenna with a recent model, would I pull in more channels? Here are those that I currently receive:

3.1-3.2-6.1-6.2-6.3-10.1-10.2-13.1-19.2-29.1-29.2-29.3-31.1-40.1-40.2-58.1 58.2-64.1

Many Thanks!

Mark


----------



## runner861 (Mar 20, 2010)

ESA1178 said:


> For Sacramento, CA viewers:
> 
> My Zip is 95831
> 
> ...


No one can answer that question for you. You just have to try. There are so many variables that go into OTA reception. How large is your antenna? What is the length of the elements? How high is it mounted? How is it aimed? What is the terrain you are confronting? What interference is present in your area? How good is the tuner in your TV? Do you need an amp or not? What is the RF (not virtual number) of the channels you are seeking? Do you just want local Sacramento stations, or are you trying to pull in Fresno or San Francisco or elsewhere?

It is very fun to try, but that is what you have to do--try.

You can go to tvfool.com and plug in some data and get some estimates of what your reception could be.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

WE cannot know your exact location just from your zip code, but in the sacramento area there are many more channels available than your listed.

Your present antenna will probably receive the rest as it is re-oriented, but you may lose some of the current channels by turning the antenna - maybe put it outside and put a rotator on it.

Those you are not receiving are probably not because of the condition of your antenna, but because of its orientation, since there are signals from almost every direction around you.

Run your www.TVFool.com report and see if there are any channels you are willing to try for.

If you are receiving all the major and even most of the minor networks, I'd say leave well enough alone.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Fortunately, I do live in Sacramento, and can answer the question:

Of the English language stations, only KVIE (PBS) and KXTV (ABC) are on the VHF-Hi band (Analog channels 9 and 10 respectively). All the other major English stations are on UHF band, thus you will need a VHF-Hi/UHF Antenna. Also note that because KOVR (ABC) and KMAX (CW) are CBS owned & operated stations, you will not see any additional subchannels on those two stations per CBS corporate policy.


----------

